# My pullet died today



## doodlehike (Jul 27, 2013)

My Ameraucana bantam pullet died today. I was hoping someone could possibly offer some insight as to why. I'm new in the chicken world and love my feathered friends. I'm worried something will happen to the others. 

My girl was close to laying age but had not laid an egg yet. Last night I noticed her roosting by herself but was still in the coop and didn't think too much of it. While I was at work today, my boyfriend found her. She had very labored breathing and was listless. She died a few hours later. When I got home, I attempted to feel for an impacted egg. Is didn't feel anything noticeable. 

We do have a yellow and black millipede that lives in our area that produces cyanide, but the chickens seem to leave them alone. I live in TN, so rattlesnakes are not out of the question. I'm at a loss otherwise. 

Any ideas? My girls free-range in a very large fenced yard every afternoon and are locked up at night. No antibiotics. I recently started switching to layer crumbles. They also get garden scraps and other food from the kitchen (stale bread, egg shells, etc). I have 18 pullets of various breeds and sizes and 1 rooster. 

Thank you!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't know, but someone else should.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Was it really wet and rainy by chance? I ha a similar experience.


----------



## doodlehike (Jul 27, 2013)

We lost another one overnight. It's been dry this past week. This one was very lethargic and had a pale comb. Her feathers were a little wet an matted around her vent, so maybe coccidiosis?


----------

